# a little light hearted humor............



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, HA !!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i love it lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahahaha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gonna forward that to the wife...just because I'm not within reach...


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahaha that's a good one!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hardy har har!

:hunter:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one, and I will probably get another slap on the head when I show it to the wife, lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Always appreciate the humor :smile:


----------



## Jkcckc2002 (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol good one.


----------



## yotemanjames (May 7, 2013)

Lol so true!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> LMAO


man good to see you drop by...........thanks!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I read that one to the wife and I got the evil eye big time. :runforhills: I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thats funny........my wife is still laughin!!!


----------

